# 2021.09.13 • Trovoada na Amora (Seixal)



## windchill (25 Set 2021 às 16:25)

Estes são alguns dos registos obtidos aqui da minha varanda mágica.... espero que gostem! 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mudmwB]
	
2021.09.23 - 215834 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mudmqE]
	
2021.09.23 - 215853 (NIKON D850) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mui7NZ]
	
2021.09.23 - 234751 (NIKON D850) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mudmj2]
	
2021.09.23 - 234938 (NIKON D850) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mui7Fp]
	
2021.09.23 - 235144 (NIKON D850) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2muh2fL]
	
2021.09.23 - 235319 (NIKON D850) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2muh51q]
	
2021.09.23 - 235705 (NIKON D850) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------

